# Can you use tattlers with Foodsaver jar sealer?



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm gradually phasing out the regular ball jar lids so I was wondering if you can use the tattler lids with the foodsaver jar sealer?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Melesine said:


> I'm gradually phasing out the regular ball jar lids so I was wondering if you can use the tattler lids with the foodsaver jar sealer?


I've tried a couple of times with no luck. It may be my vacuum sealer isn't strong enough or that the lids aren't flexible enough "cold". I don't know...


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

ok thanks. I haven't bought the lid attachment yet so I couldn't test it myself.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

But thanks for asking. I've wondered this myself.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Look way down at the bottom of the page and there is a section called "Similiar Threads". There is more discussion there.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks suitcase sally, from reading another thread it seems other people have had them work.


----------

